# Shoulder Roast?



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

I've been feeding prey-model raw since late February. I've got a couple pork shoulder roasts sitting in the bottom of the freezer that I haven't fed yet because TBH I'm not entirely sure how to do so. All of my dog's bone-in items have been chicken parts to date. I know that he should not be chewing on the bone part of the shoulder roast since they are large weight-bearing bones but is there anything else I need to do to set this up right?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Thaw the shoulder and cut it into chunks. I usually make them small enough not to choke the dog, but you could also leave it in bigger chunks so that the dog gets some chewing out of it. I do take the bone out.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

When people say "prey model" I'm not sure what they mean as there seems to be different feeding philosophies that go by that name. 

I often get whole shoulder roasts as they are often on sale, along with whole legs of pork. I cut it up into bite size chunks with the skin on, and freeze portions in one, two, three or four servings at a time (for two dogs). I use it to round out the MM when feeding turkey necks or chicken backs as as the RMB. I separate the bones and freeze them individually and the use them as recreational bones. 

My two tolerate raw pork very well and it is a big part of their diet. They eat the cartiledge off the bones and leave the middle parts.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> When people say "prey model" I'm not sure what they mean as there seems to be different feeding philosophies that go by that name.


When I get a chicken that goes belly-up for no apparent reason, I just hand it over to my Akbash dog... feet, head, feathers, and all. That's what I would call "prey model". He knows exactly what to do with dead chickens, yet won't touch a live one.

My older GSD will not eat home-raised chicken raw, no matter what I do, so no "prey model" for her. My puppy, on the other hand, had a prey model breakfast this morning.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

"Prey model" is mimicking a wild diet - 80% meat, 10% bone, 5% liver, 5% other secreting organ.

"Whole prey" IS a wild diet, you are feeding an entire animal at once to a dog. It isn't "prey model" because you aren't modeling it after anything - it IS as natural as you can realistically get.

At least that's the distinction I go by (and what most people I meet assume "prey model" means). I don't know if there is an official stance on that or not.

Mine gets a little more bone and a little less meat than he probably should but the organs are spot on.

Thanks for the tips. I will thaw those out and cut them up for future feedings. To date he's only had turkey, chicken, and beef.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

If your dog hasn't had pork before, start small - some dogs seem to have problems with pork and get runny poops and bad gas.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Will do! I generally introduce new proteins in small amounts for a week or two before I feed an entire meal that is mostly made up of the new protein.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

I dont feel comfortable feeding big bones like that. So any of the ones I get I debone. But my pork source is mostly Tongues


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Pork hearts are GREAT!!


----------

